# Vicar Street Parking



## brokeparent (14 Nov 2005)

A group of us are going to see Daire O Briain in Vicar Street on Dec. 1st. Any suggestions re: parking places


----------



## Jason_77 (14 Nov 2005)

Plenty of parking around Vicar St, park just off Thomas St on St Augustine St


----------



## brokeparent (14 Nov 2005)

Might the Christmas shopping have an effect on parking does anyone think?


----------



## SteelBlue05 (14 Nov 2005)

brokeparent said:
			
		

> Might the Christmas shopping have an effect on parking does anyone think?


 
Not up near Vicar St, its too far from the shops.


----------



## brokeparent (14 Nov 2005)

Thanks. I'm pbviously a culchie and don't know that part of Dublin at all. Will get out the old street map to make my way rhere!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (14 Nov 2005)

brokeparent said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'm pbviously a culchie and don't know that part of Dublin at all. Will get out the old street map to make my way rhere!


 
Just dont go parking down some side alley around Thomas Street or James St as its not exactly the safest place to park your car. Park it on the main road. Dont leave it overnight anyways. If you are leaving it overnight then some of the car parks e.g. in Temple Bar or St Stephens Green do an overnight rate, I think its only about 8 euro.


----------



## penang (14 Nov 2005)

drive to red cow, park,  get on luas and walk from james hospital or heuston to vicar st.


----------



## Ash (15 Nov 2005)

When going to the Vicar Street venue, I've parked in the carpark at Jury's Inn in Christchurch.  The car park entrance is around the side of the hotel, down a narrow, one way street.  Sorry, I dont know the name.  I think the car park closes at midnight.  The hotel is just a short walk from Vicar Street.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (15 Nov 2005)

penang said:
			
		

> drive to red cow, park, get on luas and walk from james hospital or heuston to vicar st.


 
Way to much bother, plenty of parking options around Vicar street and it the car parks near it.


----------



## Capaill (15 Nov 2005)

There are two nearby car parks, one on the Quays behind the Statoil Garage and the other just off Thomas street.  Having lived in the area in the past I would advise using a car park rather than leaving it on the street


----------

